# How to Set the End Post at An Angle?



## RedSun (Nov 21, 2014)

If you are going to set the end posts at a certain angle, say 15 or 30 degree, how do you dig the holes? Assume you dig manually. I want to bury the posts at least 2', maybe 3'.

It can be hard to dig with the hole digger, particularly if the angle is at 30 or more. Hand tools are too short for this job.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually googled your question as I was curious. I found this very intresting link - http://viticulture.hort.iastate.edu/info/pdf/domototrellis.pdf

in short it appears that they use a post hole digger on the desired angle needed.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2014)

If you dig the hole larger than you normally need, just tilt the post to the desired angle and fill the hole tamping well as you go. You can adjust the angle to what you want as you backfill (until almost full). Some stones packed around the post helps firm it up.


----------



## RedSun (Nov 21, 2014)

A larger hole has the opposite effect. The extra room can make the posts bend to the inside. Actually if you dig a 30 degree hole, the post would probably set at 25 degree because of the extra room.

Gravel helps, but it has to be very firm. Concrete helps, but folks seem do not like it.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2014)

I totally disagree with you having done it to hundreds of posts. The post goes with the bottom farthest to the vines and the top is tipped away providing the angle. Like I said, tamp as you go and stones make it more solid, not gravel but softball sized stones. You especially want ot have stones on the vine side of the post to make it more solid.

Notice the post in the following picture- it was set just as I have described. The second picture shows the end posts set just as I describe.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Nov 21, 2014)

You might consider a 'dead man' to anchor the post. Several feet out and in line, 4 maybe 5 feet maybe, dig a hole to sink a large chunk of concrete or other large object that has your cable tied to it. The other end of this cable is fasten to the top of the end post.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Nov 25, 2014)

Very timely post, I hope to set post this week


----------



## RedSun (Nov 25, 2014)

I think this can be easily done with an augar. But it is much harder to dig by hands.


----------



## berrycrush (Nov 28, 2014)

My post is 6~8 inch thick and the hole is vertically dug with a 10 inch auger. I just widened the hole on the far side with a shovel and tamped it with stones after planting the post as Grapeman said. It worked well.


----------



## RedSun (Nov 28, 2014)

This is fine with 10 degree angle. But if you want a 30 degree angle for a 10' post, then that will be quite a bit digging away from the original hole....


----------

